# Olympic Team Trials begin today!



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Mary Hamm is acquitting herself nicely and I believe she is due in a few months?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Nice to see Limbwalker in action again !


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Indeed! Go John!


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

Can someone poke the ianseo people to update? I haven't seen any changes since 15:59


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

arwemakere said:


> Can someone poke the ianseo people to update? I haven't seen any changes since 15:59


They have been on a lightning delay. Just going back now to shoot the last 12 arrows. Gonna be dark soon!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any word on how Braden G is doing?


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

asa1485 said:


> Any word on how Braden G is doing?


51st


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

What does the number after the */ *mean? 
for instance..........337/12


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

OBE said:


> What does the number after the */ *mean?
> for instance..........337/12


The archer's placing for that round.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Why do they have it so that you can't read the last 20+ names listed? It's kind of hard to look for someone when the names all fade into the black background. I realize it's the top 16 that count, but I still want to see the rest.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> Why do they have it so that you can't read the last 20+ names listed? It's kind of hard to look for someone when the names all fade into the black background. I realize it's the top 16 that count, but I still want to see the rest.


I ran into the same thing. If you click on the far left icon that says PDF, it is a normal document.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

TER said:


> The archer's placing for that round.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Photos from shoot.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150328214164583.359231.122316824582&type=1


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

A special congrats to all the youth archers who made top 16!!

Miranda Leek (2nd)
Mackenze Brown (6th)
Lauren Clamen (16th)

Peter Kelchner (7th)
Daniel McLaughlin (13th)
Matt Zumbo (14th)

Am I missing any? I don't know all the archers' ages...


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Missed one........

Ariel Gibilaro (14th)

Congratulations to all!!!!!!


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Spectacular to see Limbwalker back in business. He's been a huge inspiration to many, me included.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

john magera 10th place with 1281......thats 4x36 arrows at 70M.....way to go john!!

.....not bad for a part time archer!!! he he he!!


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

I was called a "Fanboy" yesterday. Does hitting "reload" waiting for the next set of results make me that? If so, I'm okay with it 

Congrats to those who made the cut, and to any who are happy with their standing otherwise. I admire the drive to enter competitions where you just _know_ that short of food poisoning taking out the top 30 ish, you're going to finish low. It's going out for the experience, and to learn.

Bill


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Stephanie Miller wins her first three matches out of the 12th seed. Pretty solid match shooting!


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Are there any results for todays shooting?


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Updates are on USArchery's Twitter feed.


----------



## mje (Sep 30, 2011)

Madison Eich and Holly Stover as well


archerymom2 said:


> A special congrats to all the youth archers who made top 16!!
> 
> Miranda Leek (2nd)
> Mackenze Brown (6th)
> ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> Nice to see Limbwalker in action again !


Thanks Vittorio. 

And thanks to everyone for the support. Felt good to shoot again yesterday. Finished strong with my highest 36-arrow (70M) score ever, a 336. Previous high was a 332 at the '04 trials. Conditions were superb in the afternoon, esp. late, but the 2 1/2 hour lightning delay had the potential to throw us off. I came back from that and shot a 110 for the last 12 arrows, so I was pretty happy about that.

Today was real tough. Winds were about as bad as you get - in fact, almost as bad as I remember during the first round in Athens. If anyone broke 25 on a 3-arrow end, they were going to win that set. Lots of 21's and 22's, so you can imagine how hard it was to even hold the sight on the target, let alone guess where to aim.

Won 3 of 5 matches today, including a quality win against Butch. Shot rather poorly in the p.m., but we will see how tomorrow goes.

First time I've ever shot the set system, and I have to say I like it better than the old 12-arrow elimination match. 

And even though it pains me to say this since I'm a Stephen F. Austin Lumberjack, the folks at A&M are doing a SUPERB job of hosting this event.

John


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Give em hell John!!!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I cannot find scores from today (Friday). Are they posted somewhere? I only found scores through Thursday.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I cannot find scores from today (Friday). Are they posted somewhere? I only found scores through Thursday.


http://usarchery.org/resources/team-selection-results


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

For what it is worth, I have begun posting blocks of photos to Facebook, under A. Ron Carmichael, that should be available to all. In addition, many more photos are going to the USA Archery Records Website, see the link there. Massive upload underway right now, may take a few hours for several gigabytes' worth to finish uploading (The RR2 folder is uploading now)... and stay tuned, I'll push a lot more up once I am done at the pharmacy today....


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

The before mentioned folder of photos, RR2, has been completely uploaded, I am now uploading another hundred or 3 photos, in the RR1 folder at the same location ( http://www.usaarcheryrecords.org/Photos/OlympicTrials2011/StageOne/index.html )
and I have two more folders' worth to go through before uploading them. ;Watching Weird Al singing Amish Paradise makes a greatly strange dichotomy as I sift through photos of the best recurve archers in the United States (including at least TWO world-class compound archers who've picked out recurve sticks to compete with, in a chance to represent the US in the world's greatest athletic undertaking in London next year.
The next folder will probably be uploaded tomorrow AM...


----------



## mje (Sep 30, 2011)

*thank you so much for the pics*

As a mom who was not there to see her kid make it to the shadow team and watch the amazing competition and athletic competetive achievements, it is thrilling to finally see such a composite of photos. thank you again.

mj eich


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

nice pictures...would anyone know if limbwalker was still using his axis bows??...saw some pics of him but bow was always not in the frame..

......just curious..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup, the Axis riser won out over my "backup" - the 27" Luxor that I use primarily for barebow...

Been searching for another riser that I can shoot as well as that Axis, but still haven't found it. Butch and I discussed it, and neither of us is sure why that particular riser aimed so well, but it does. He and I both suspect the weight in the handle as opposed to out on the stabilizers has something to do with it. 

The other thing I've learned is that I can "guide" an arrow in with that riser when I need to. I've had trouble finding another riser that I can do that with. I suspect a lot of that is in the grip itself though, but further investigation will occur...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> View attachment 1176363
> Yup, the Axis riser won out over my "backup" - the 27" Luxor that I use primarily for barebow...
> 
> Been searching for another riser that I can shoot as well as that Axis, but still haven't found it. Butch and I discussed it, and neither of us is sure why that particular riser aimed so well, but it does. He and I both suspect the weight in the handle as opposed to out on the stabilizers has something to do with it.
> ...


...thanks for replying john..

i saw a lot of the formula hoyt bows in the pictures but also some of my favorite X-factor and also the X-appeal--ed eliason among them..

my theory on your axis preference is the heavy mass weight and balance in combination with the grip which seems the right fit for you...

i myself cannot handle such a heavy riser and have always preferred a light one..i got the X-factor based on your initial comments!!

but i can see the advantage of a heavy riser--specially during windy days--for people who have the strength for it..

with all the trend nowadays on light carbon risers, risers like the axis will be increasingly hard to find...

take good care of yours and wishing you the best in all your future competitions!!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

And I think that *all* of the photos that I am going to upload, have been uploaded. You should be able to see photos in EACH of the folders that are defined on that web link. Let me know if anyone has any trouble viewing or saving the photos..... and thanks for the thanks!


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Way to go, John - glad to see your picture, tried to get Will to leave dorm and take your picture but his camera on phone broke....Congratulations to you and Staten for representing Texas Men. So, Axis riser rather than By Bernadini. I erroneously told a fellow you might be using the Italian riser... let us know how we can help for the next trial...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey there Steve. I actually used the Bernardini for a few matches on Friday. Thought it may be a little better in the wind because it's 2# heavier (draw wt.) and I have a pin in the aperture on that bow. Couldn't tell much difference. I'm afriad the weak shooting Friday afternoon was just me struggling in those gusty winds. If I can ever get the grip on the Bernardini to match the one I have on the Axis (wouldn't have thought it would be this difficult!) I may put it in to service again. Shoots real nice with my old SKY limbs on it. More tinkering... You know the drill...


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

*All photos have been uploaded, finally......*

Ok, at this point all the photos that are going to be uploaded, have been. More than 1000. Includes for each a thumbnail, screen, and hi-rez version (ok, that's 3000<G>). I've tagged the names of as many as I could recall, but CRAFT on names, me, thanks to a windshield that broke my fall during a crash in about 1970.... Anyway, enjoy, and if any of the participants/family members see a particular one and want me to email them the highest (suitable for poster prints<G>) resolution, please email me a request. No charge, of course. :wink:


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

John. Congrats on making it there...about time you got back out amongst-em Hey I like the quiver...  Nice to see a hand crafted American made item out there.

Good shooting
Stay strong
Art


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea Art, I thought you'd notice that...  So did Bubba Bateman at the Texas State Outdoor event the previous weekend. He immediately noticed the hand-tooling and asked me where I got it. Thanks again. It's a treat to use.

John


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

The USA Olympic Test Event team of Brady, Joe and Jake just beat Korea in the semifinals and will shoot against Chinese Taipei for the gold finals! Korea set the World Record in the previous match!

Why bother with any more trials, just send those three proven winners


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

There are serious contenders who may not see it your way. Humor aside.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mithril said:


> The USA Olympic Test Event team of Brady, Joe and Jake just beat Korea in the semifinals and will shoot against Chinese Taipei for the gold finals! Korea set the World Record in the previous match!
> 
> Why bother with any more trials, just send those three proven winners


Funny.

Those three guys are certainly class acts and superb archers. Congratulations to them, but the trials will decide who gets to represent the U.S. 

To count out Butch or Vic at this point is just naive.

John


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, nice of you to edit your post before I had to report you. If you are so humor-impaired you can't take a joke, you know the rest.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah. Nice humor. You don't have to be humor impaired to see the not so subtle jab.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

USA WINS GOLD IN TEAM ROUND! Go Brady, Joe and Jake!! Job well done!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

USA Archery
@USAArchery USA Archery
Top three men and women are official: Brady Ellison, Jake Kaminksi and Butch Johnson - and Jennifer Nichols, Miranda Leek and Kristin Braun!


Just so no one is confused about the original intent of the thread. The above are the top 3 male and female shooters at the Olympic Trials.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Based on the logic of one poster, our 97 world team should have been Butch, Rod, and Huish since they won the 96 team gold. why even did they have trials?

There is almost a year until 2012 games. Anyone remember who the second guy was on the 1980 team along with then defending Olympic and world champion Darrell Pace?

Does anyone remember what that second team member did in say the 1981 worlds, or 83 worlds Pan Am games or 84 Olympics? (yes its a trick question)


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> USA Archery
> @USAArchery USA Archery
> Top three men and women are official: Brady Ellison, Jake Kaminksi and Butch Johnson - and Jennifer Nichols, Miranda Leek and Kristin Braun!
> 
> ...


You didn't review the results, nor did who ever wrote that article: it's Jennifer, Miranda and Khatuna (in that order) in the lead right now on the womens side.
http://assets.usoc.org/assets/docum...Olympic_Trials_-_Women_-_DAY_FOUR_-_FINAL.pdf


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

Meanwhile, all some of you can do is argue about this while our TEAM has WON THE GOLD. Not even spare a word of congratulations? Kind of pathetic.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Mithril said:


> Meanwhile, all some of you can do is argue about this while our TEAM has WON THE GOLD. Not even spare a word of congratulations? Kind of pathetic.


I am sure that is what motivates those guys to work as hard as they do.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Huntmaster said:


> You didn't review the results, nor did who ever wrote that article: it's Jennifer, Miranda and Khatuna (in that order) in the lead right now on the womens side.
> http://assets.usoc.org/assets/docum...Olympic_Trials_-_Women_-_DAY_FOUR_-_FINAL.pdf


Apologies for lifting an inaccurate quote. It was on USAAs twitter feed. It was done in haste. My intent was to show how Mithril is taking cheap shots at people. Instead of congratulating Brady, Jake and Joe, he can't help but throw a jab at John and the other hard working qualifiers. Of course I am proud to congratulate the guys who represent us. I very much dislike Mithril's style. It is pedantic and cheap.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Based on the logic of one poster, our 97 world team should have been Butch, Rod, and Huish since they won the 96 team gold. why even did they have trials?
> 
> There is almost a year until 2012 games. Anyone remember who the second guy was on the 1980 team along with then defending Olympic and world champion Darrell Pace?
> 
> Does anyone remember what that second team member did in say the 1981 worlds, or 83 worlds Pan Am games or 84 Olympics? (yes its a trick question)


Scott Kertson

He wasn't on any of those teams.

If memory serves me, without googling it.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Apologies for lifting an inaccurate quote. It was on USAAs twitter feed. It was done in haste. My intent was to show how Mithril is taking cheap shots at people. Instead of congratulating Brady, Jake and Joe, he can't help but throw a jab at John and the other hard working qualifiers. Of course I am proud to congratulate the guys who represent us. I very much dislike Mithril's style. It is pedantic and cheap.


No problem. If you read the USAA web site, they havn't corrected the story either. I just wanted to clear it up here.

Speaking of the qualifiers......how about Butch, that old horse!? The man is just unstopable! Impressive work, and I hope he continues his success!


----------



## Dan McLaughlin (Apr 28, 2009)

Mithril said:


> The USA Olympic Test Event team of Brady, Joe and Jake just beat Korea in the semifinals and will shoot against Chinese Taipei for the gold finals! Korea set the World Record in the previous match!
> 
> Why bother with any more trials, just send those three proven winners


Not to belittle their achievement, but why would we not continue with the trials process to ensure that we are sending our absolute best? We still have eight months until the final stage of the trials, a lot can happen in that time.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mithril said:


> Meanwhile, all some of you can do is argue about this while our TEAM has WON THE GOLD. Not even spare a word of congratulations? Kind of pathetic.



From my post above:


> Those three guys are certainly class acts and superb archers. Congratulations to them,


Your observation skills are as pathetic as your quest for attention.

John


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

It was just a joke. No need to get all bent out of shape... or pedantic, either


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

titanium man said:


> Scott Kertson
> 
> He wasn't on any of those teams.
> 
> If memory serves me, without googling it.


BINGO we have a winner but using one poster's logic he should have been on the 81 world team :angel:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Dan McLaughlin said:


> Not to belittle their achievement, but why would we not continue with the trials process to ensure that we are sending our absolute best? We still have eight months until the final stage of the trials, a lot can happen in that time.


Yeah I know a kid that couldn't even break 1200 last year and now is knocking on the doors of a 1300 and came a couple points away from taking world #1 Ellison out at the US OPEN after beating a two time Olympic and world medalist. who knows what sort of scores he will be shooting in 8 months.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

the koreans who are normally acknowledged as the best archers in the world--specially the women--have an olympic qualifying system wherein--IIRC--the final composition is not known until the very last moment....something like 1 or 2 mos before the olympics..

their system--although not perfect--is certainly effective based on their olympic track record..unbeaten in team competition in the women's since 1988 and almost as good a record in the men's..


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Mithril said:


> Meanwhile, all some of you can do is argue about this while our TEAM has WON THE GOLD. Not even spare a word of congratulations? Kind of pathetic.


Well maybe if you started a thread where it would be appropriate to discuss the US win then maybe people could in fact post congrats...but since you take the pathetic cheap shots at those still in the qualification process, it makes it a little hard. I have just found out who you are and your insider position does not help your hiding behind this very poor faceless profile...MyThrill! Very unimpressed by how weak you prove to be each and every time you post.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Landed in AZ said:


> Well maybe if you started a thread where it would be appropriate to discuss the US win then maybe people could in fact post congrats...but since you take the pathetic cheap shots at those still in the qualification process, it makes it a little hard. I have just found out who you are and your insider position does not help your hiding behind this very poor faceless profile...MyThrill! Very unimpressed by how weak you prove to be each and every time you post.


 Landed in AZ To the point...good post. Internet forums sure allow little people to sound big to themselves.

Congrats to all who just showed up to shoot. It has to be an exciting time for them...  And a special Congrats to those who are in the lead...tough competition, but tougher athletes.

Sorry I don't know who posted all those photo's but they deserve a big THANK YOU. Especially some of the stop action shots. Excellent work.

Art


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Landed in AZ said:


> Well maybe if you started a thread where it would be appropriate to discuss the US win then maybe people could in fact post congrats...but since you take the pathetic cheap shots at those still in the qualification process, it makes it a little hard. I have just found out who you are and your insider position does not help your hiding behind this very poor faceless profile...MyThrill! Very unimpressed by how weak you prove to be each and every time you post.


damn good smack and entirely justified. Bravo Barb. 

faceless sockpuppets make me want to hurl


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

John, what pound limbs are you shooting....ah, may be I should ask what pound are they at your drawwwwww length.
Thanks
Art


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ArtV said:


> John, what pound limbs are you shooting....ah, may be I should ask what pound are they at your drawwwwww length.
> Thanks
> Art


His Sky limbs are 38 (which means probably around 40 for a normal draw length-figure 50 or so on John's draw. He told me at the trials but that was 7 years ago)


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Huntmaster said:


> No problem. If you read the USAA web site, they havn't corrected the story either. I just wanted to clear it up here.
> 
> Speaking of the qualifiers......how about Butch, that old horse!? The man is just unstopable! Impressive work, and I hope he continues his success!


How about Butch. It would be easy to say he is a one off, an aberration. However, he works hard....consistently. You can't be that good, for that long, without busting your hump. And you'll not work that hard without enjoying yourself. A tip of the hat to an extraordinary shooter.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, Butch is simply amazing. Nothing else you can say about that. At his age, to be shooting the way he is shooting. Amazing. Every year that goes by, I appreciate what he does even more.

Art, Jim is correct, one set of limbs I was using were my "old" SKY Jack carbons at 38#, but they've lost a pound or two over the years I think. On my 27" Luxor handle, they are equal to 36# limbs, and at my draw length, they are at 46#. 

The primary bow I used was my "old" (see a theme here?  ) Axis handle with a pair of 36# Samick Masters limbs. That combination gave me 45.5# at my 32.5" draw length, but since the Masters are faster limbs, I was still getting about 2-3 fps. more than with the Luxor/SKY combination. 

I sort of unexpectedly went from being overbowed at 44# back in June to being underbowed at 46# by the middle of September, so I'm looking to bump back up to 47-48# by the next tournament in April. The old body finally stepped up to handle the weight again. Guess that's what I should expect from such a long layoff from shooting though. Took a few months to get my strength back.

Still trying out different riser/limb combinations. Hard to beat that old Axis for sheer shootability, but I'd like to find something a bit newer - say, oh, made in this century... ha, ha.  Whatever I end up with still has to beat that handle for a spot on the field though... 

Really hoping to be shooting another SKY bow soon, but I'm not sure if that will happen or not...

John


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

midwayarcherywi said:


> How about Butch. It would be easy to say he is a one off, an aberration. However, he works hard....consistently. You can't be that good, for that long, without busting your hump. And you'll not work that hard without enjoying yourself. A tip of the hat to an extraordinary shooter.


Good post and completely agree. For Butch to stay at the level he does, he has to absolutely love the sport and love the long hours it takes to keep him there. Hats off to him and everyone else. They did an awesome job.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

John. Are you talking about the "new" sky riser?
Art


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Archery is granting a long career to those that understand how to handle a bow properly. Congratualtions to Buch Johnson for his performance, but he is still a "young" archer in terms of future perspectives. Italian archer Alvise Bertolini has shot at 1300+ FITA round level in senior class this year and he has established few weeks ago the FITA world record in master class with 1339.
He is now 64 "only" (as he says), and plans to compete for many years more...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Vittorio said:


> Archery is granting a long career to those that understand how to handle a bow properly. Congratualtions to Buch Johnson for his performance, but he is still a "young" archer in terms of future perspectives. Italian archer Alvise Bertolini has shot at 1300+ FITA round level in senior class this year and he has established few weeks ago the FITA world record in master class with 1339.
> He is now 64 "only" (as he says), and plans to compete for many years more...


hi vittorio!...

..am about to turn 66 and really enjoy shooting recurve and plan to just go to lower weights if i can no longer compete with my present limbs rather than go to the "dark side"..

would you know what poundage mr. bertolini is shooting at present?...thank you..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Art, at this point I'm not entirely sure what Jim Belcher is planning, so I'm waiting just like everyone else to see what he comes up with. The current 25" SKY target riser he has designed - with less deflex than the normal geometry - won't work for my draw length. I've shot the bow, and it's a nice handle that shoots and balances very well. However, that reduced deflex means limbs start stacking sooner and the brace height is lower than what I need. Now, not everyone - check that, not ANYONE - has a 32.5" draw length. So, this is only an issue for apes like me. Archers with shorter draw lengths than say, 30" or so, should really be able to benefit from Jim's new SKY riser. It will get the most out of their limbs and help many folks reach their longest distances. 

So, I'm waiting on something with a little more traditional geometry. Hopefully.

John


----------

